# Trading from Sydney through Ninjatrader with FXCM (New York), latency over 340ms



## warcious (11 October 2016)

Dear Traders and Investors,

Has anyone here any experience with internet providers in Sydney, Australia that have the lowest latency vs FXCM or any servers in New York?

I am trading using Ninjatrader vs my FXCM server in New York (Australian account), and I am experiencing very high latency, over 340ms, which interrupts the communication between Ninjatrader and FXCM from time to time, and is not a viable option for me in the long term. 
Any ideas?

Big thanks,
Warcious


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2016)

warcious said:


> Dear Traders and Investors,
> 
> Has anyone here any experience with internet providers in Sydney, Australia that have the lowest latency vs FXCM or any servers in New York?
> 
> ...




When I was trading fx, I used nt7 for charting and the fxcm Web platform for execution....worked a treat. Ask fxcm for example permanent demo account for the data feed.


----------



## Ina amran (13 October 2016)

warcious said:


> Dear Traders and Investors,
> 
> Has anyone here any experience with internet providers in Sydney, Australia that have the lowest latency vs FXCM or any servers in New York?
> 
> ...





I am using MT4 signals for FX at Finpro Trading, you do not need Ninjatrader for it then.
and the execution is very fast
I am not sure where their servers are, you could ask them about it.
Give it a shot if you are comfortable with MT4 signals.


----------

